# spalted Ash



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

Thought i'd show some i milled.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Wild looking.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice! But how on earth did you spalt Ash without getting bugs?


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*inside*

I kept this inside and wet in the dark until it spalted as 8/4 boards. It was stickered. The picture on the bottom is maple. The one on top is ash.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*More spalted Ash*

Here's some more pictures of some Ash i'm getting ready to process into guitar sets. As i'm a luthier and that's what i use wood for.


----------



## fromtheforty (Jan 15, 2011)

What species of ash did you use (white,green,etc..)?

Geoff


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*red ash*

I think it was red ash but not really sure as there are so many different kinds here in Michigan.


----------

